# Spieleergonomie Datenbank



## Nurgler (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Community,

stört es euch eigentlich auch so wie mich, das man vor dem Kauf eines PC-Spiels kaum Informationen darüber bekommt, was man sich an Kopierschutzmechanismen genau gefallen lassen muss?
Ob die DVD immer zum starten benötigt wird und so ständig das DVD-LW aufheult oder ob man online sein muss oder oder oder...

Ich fände es deshalb praktisch, wenn wir hier so eine kleine Liste anlegen würden, in der eingetragen wird, welche Schwierigkeiten einen erwarten.
Vielleicht gibt es sowas ja auch schon irgendwo, dann bitte ich euch mir das mitzuteilen.

Außerdem könnte man noch aufnehmen, wo überall Daten abgelegt werden. Also z.B. Spielstände etc.

Erzählt doch mal, was ihr von sowas haltet.


Ich stelle mir das in etwa so vor:


*BIOSHOCK *(Budget-Version)

_Installation:_- Serial aus Hülle eingeben
- Onlineaktivierung erforderlich (Angabe auf der Verpackung, während der Installation kaum nachzuvollziehen)
- keine Beschränkung der Anzahl an Installationen (nicht getestet)​_Spielstart:_- DVD muss im Laufwerk sein
- mehr als 10 Sekunden nicht überspringbare Videos beim Spielstart
​_Kopierschutztechnik:_- DVD-Prüfung bei jedem Spielstart
​_Anwendungsdaten:_- Savegames: \Eigene Dateien\Bioshock​_Sprachen:_- Deutsch, Englisch; Auswahl bei Installtion


​*Company of Heros *(Budget-Version)

_Installation:_- Serial aus Hülle eingeben
- keine Beschränkung der Anzahl an Installationen (nicht getestet)
​_Spielstart:_- DVD muss im Laufwerk sein oder Spieler muss eingeloggt sein (Onlinespiel-Account)
​_Kopierschutztechnik:_- nicht bekannt​


----------



## Grey (24. Januar 2009)

Klasse Idee, könnte man aber noch um einige Punkte erweitern. 

Zum Beispiel:
- Config-Dateien (die liegen z.B. bei Bioshock unter \Lokale Einstellungen\schlagmichtot\ noch mal extra)
- Sprachauswahl (Multilanguage oder nicht)
- Bindung an 3rd-Party Dienste (z.B. Gamespy, GFWL)
- Schnitte in DE Versionen


----------



## Nurgler (24. Januar 2009)

Gute Idee. Die Sprachen hab ich schonmal ergänzt, die Daten unter Lokale Einstellungen kann ich nicht finden.
Und Thridparty-Dienste würde ich ggf. wohl bei den Install- oder Startvoraussetztungen schreiben.

Bitte weiteres Feedback.


----------



## Nurgler (20. Februar 2009)

Ich versuchs noch ein mal:

Ist der Thread einfach untergegangen oder besteht tatsächlich kein Interesse an sowas?


----------

